# -> La Región HUANUCO al NATURAL <-



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Holas! Bueno aquí les traigo unas fotos de paisajes lindos de esta región del país poco conocida, y bueno espero q les guste.

*AMBO*



















*HUAYCABAMBA*



















*CHINCHAO*




























----










*La bella durmiente*










*KOTOSH*



















*PUERTO INCA*










*RIO PACHITEA*










---










--










---










---

*LAURICOCHA*























































*Puente Calicanto*










*HUAMALIES*




























--


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bello es Huánuco!!!!! no tenía ni idea que fuera tan diverso y con tan lindos paisajes. Gracias Claudia, las fotos están de lujo .


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Que bello es Huánuco!!!!! no tenía ni idea que fuera tan diverso y con tan lindos paisajes. Gracias Claudia, las fotos están de lujo .



Sip hace años fui y la verdad es q tiene muy bonitos paisajes pero creo.. q poco promocionados =( ...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Además tiene sitios históricos, a quién no le han enseñado en el cole sobre los restos humanos más antiguos del Perú, osea los del hombre de Lauricocha y la escultura de las manos cruzadas de Kotosh.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Las fotos de Ambo estan hermosas, en especial el lago, es un espejo de agua.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Además tiene sitios históricos, a quién no le han enseñado en el cole sobre los restos humanos más antiguos del Perú, osea los del hombre de Lauricocha y la escultura de las manos cruzadas de Kotosh.



AHH claro! una breve reseña

*El hombre de Lauricocha*

El hombre de Lauricocha era un nómada, un primitivo que se refugió del frío y de la amenaza de los depredadores en estas cavernas. Cazaba para comer, vivía en agrupaciones aisladas, usaba instrumentos de sílex y cubría sus cuerpos con las pieles de animales. Así se lo reveló al arqueólogo peruano Augusto Cárdich cuando en 1959 abrió la puerta de sus cavernas al mundo científico.En ese entonces la familia Cárdich tenía haciendas y establos en las pampas que rodean las cuevas, y era dueña de gran parte del poblado de Lauricocha. A la fecha sólo existen algunos muros y restos de la antigua casa hacienda.

*KOTOSH*

Es considerado como uno de los templos más antiguos del Perú y de América (data de hace 4000 años), desde que fuera investigada en 1958 por la misión arqueológica de la Universidad de Tokio a cargo del Dr. Seiichi Izumi. Aunque en años recientes se han descubierto templos más antiguos que Kotosh, no ha dejado de ser, en la actualidad, uno de los sitios arqueológicos más importantes del Perú y evidencia de que la antigua civilización peruana estaba en tiempos remotos organizada en torno a Templos formando una sociedad compleja.

Al igual que en Kotosh en otros lugares del Perú se construyeron templos similares y aunque aún no se sabe cuál es el más antiguo, a todos ellos la arqueología los ha identificado como integrantes de la "Tradición Mito", quienes establecieron la red más antigua de intercambio de bienes y conocimientos en los andes peruanos




























Hoy en día Kotosh es una de las huacas más importantes del Perú, pues es una de las bases sobre las que levanta y sostiene nuestra cultura


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

bellisimos paisajes, tiene buen potencial turistico esa region.....lamentablemente aun no he estado por alla.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bellos paisajes Claudia, casualmente la carretera q va de Lima al balneario de Churin de ahi Yanahuanca, Ambo y Huanuco, se debería asfaltar y existe un proyecto algo antiguo ya, que concebia un tunel cruzando la cordillera. Sería una exelente carretera que comunicaría a Lima con Huanuco, Tingo Maria y Pucallpa en por lo menos 5 a 8 horas menos horas que las que actualmente toma, y de ahi lo que sigue es la frontera con Brazil.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow. Impresionantes imágenes, Claudia. Por lo visto, en Huánuco no sólo hay mujeres guapas, sino también paisajes de ensueño.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buen aporte Claudia con la pequeña información de kotosh y Lauricocha, recuerdo cuando estaba en cole me gustaba mucho historia del Perú y me moría por conocer esos lugares, hoy ya no tengo ese interés.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente thread, muy lindas las fotos, realmente muestran lo bello que es nuestro paìs


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

aguas sulforosas en tingomaria

descripción: Laguna de aguas frescas de color turquesa con alta concentración de azufre y cualidades medicinales para la piel.















































*templo de CHUPAN*

constituye uno de los sitios arqueológicos más importantes para la investigación sobre la aparición de la Civilización Andina










---


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

no conozco Huánuco, pero después de ver esas foto dan ganas de ir a conocer !!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

excelente thread, te pasaste claudia !!!! pero dime, tantos nevados tiene Huanuco, me da la impresion que fuera la cordillera blanca en Ancash .........de todas maneras te has anotado un golazo


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> excelente thread, te pasaste claudia !!!! pero dime, tantos nevados tiene Huanuco, *me da la impresion que fuera la cordillera blanca en Ancash* .........de todas maneras te has anotado un golazo



jajaja si increíble no??? yo tampoco daba mucho crédito xq no sé pensaba antes q no era una región tan variada pero sí .. estos nevados pertencen a la provincia de Lauricocha - Huánuco


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelentes paisajes.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> excelente thread, te pasaste claudia !!!! pero dime, tantos nevados tiene Huanuco, me da la impresion que fuera la cordillera blanca en Ancash .........de todas maneras te has anotado un golazo


Sky: en Huánuco se encuentra nada menos que la enorme mole del Yerupajá. Chequea estos datos:

*La altura del territorio huanuqueño oscila entre los 250 y 6632 m.s.n.m.*, siendo los pueblos de menor altitud Tournavista y Yuyapichis (capitales del distrito del mismo nombre en la provincia de Puerto Inca), en tanto que el pueblo de Yarumayo (capital del distrito de Yarumayo provincia de Huánuco), ubicado a 4 100 m.s.n.m. es el de mayor altitud.
Por su especial ubicación Centro Oriental peruano, cuenta con nevados, cordilleras, cálidos valles y selvas amazónicas, que atraen turistas y andinistas como es *el Yerupajá con una altura de 6 617 m.s.n.m., Siulá con 6 356 m., el Nenashanca de 5 637 m., Rondoy con 5 870 m., * en las faldas de los nevados existen muchas lagunas que nacen de los deshielos. También podemos decir que *el Yerupajá está considerado como el segundo pico mas alto del Perú*, tiene gran fama mundial que han partido numerosas expediciones desde el lado huanuqueño, para ofrecer retos a los andinistas.

Datos tomados de: http://www.webhuanuco.com/geografia.htm


----------



## POWERPUFF (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow! que bellos paisajes! seria toda una aventura recorrer esos sitios!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:shocked: 








:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Preciosas las fotos claudia, ¡¡cuanta historia y qué naturaleza!!, te felicito por seguir conociendo el hermoso Perú......¿amigos claudia? el pasado es pasado...:master:

saludos


----------

